# My temp goes up and down



## Mamirican215 (Nov 15, 2020)

So I have a Chevy Cruze 2014 and at first my car heater wasn’t working it was blowing cold air, found out it was because it had low antifreeze. S I put the antifreeze but now the temp in my car goes up and down. I heard it might have air pockets, how do I release them?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mamirican215 said:


> So I have a Chevy Cruze 2014 and at first my car heater wasn’t working it was blowing cold air, found out it was because it had low antifreeze. S I put the antifreeze but now the temp in my car goes up and down. I heard it might have air pockets, how do I release them?


Like this:


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Give the hoses a squeeze and run the car a bit.

Operating temp always seems to fluctuate for my self. Specially if parked and the heater gets turned on.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

Check also the water pump if it is leaking.


----------

